

Rise & Fall, The Story of RedTagCrazy.com [my startup lessons learned] - ericingram
http://betahacks.com/entries/rise-and-fall-the-story-of-redtagcrazy

======
BenWGarton
Good share... It is easy to get distracted. I started a shirt company with
similar experience.

~~~
ericingram
I don't feel like distraction was the problem really. I had to raise more
money and I couldn't envision myself pitching a vision that focused on fashion
(which I realized was necessary based on the market). I wanted it to succeed
based on the shopping experience, and I learned that was quite naive.

